# [Sammelthread] Euro Truck Simulator 2



## GxGamer (27. November 2012)

Sammelthread Euro Truck Simulator 2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Moin Leute,
ich als geständiger Obersuchti eröffne nun mal den offiziellen Sammelthread zum Euro Truck Simulator 2 (nachfolgend ETS2).
Der ETS2 wurde am 19.10.2012 nach rund 3 Jahren in der Entwicklung released und der momentane Preis beläuft sich auf etwa 30€.
Möchtet ihr das Game in Steam kaufen können, solltet ihr für den ETS2 in Greenlight eure Stimme geben.

Der Umfang ist ländertechnisch zwar geschrumpft (Spanien und Portugal nicht mehr dabei), die Anzahl der Städte ist aber deutlich gewachsen (60 Städte in ETS2 gegenüber 17 in ETS1).
Das Spiel verfügt über eine komplett neue Engine, Grafik und Physik wurden stark verbessert. Die Strecken sind exzellent designed und abwechslungsreich, von Fahrten an der Küste bis durch kilometerlange Tunnel, sowie an steilen Berghängen vorbei, inklusive Baustellen, gesperrter Tunnel, Mautstellen (haltet Abstand zu Frankreich *hust*) usw. Für die teils sehr langen Fahrten gibts den integrierten Musicplayer als auch Radiostream-Empfänger.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VwkLq0IfO7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der ETS2 verfügte anfangs über 3 Lizenzen, nun hat sich auch DAF zu den bisherigen Markennamen Scania, MAN und Renault gesellt.
Insgesamt stehen 7 Marken zur Verfügung:



Scania
MAN
Renault
DAF
Valiant (Volvo)
Majestic (Mercedes Benz)
Ivedo (Iveco)


Neu hinzugekommen ist auch das -für einen Simulator- umfangreiche Tuning. Von diversen Führerhäusern über Motoren, Fahrwerken bis hin zur Lackierung und etlichem Zubehör ala Lampenbügeln und Auspuffanlagen kann man seinen Truck nun an seine Wünsche anpassen.

Zum reinen Fahranteil kommt auch der Part des Managers, Garagen und Trucks wollen gekauft (und ausgebaut), Fahrer angestellt werden.
Dies ist sehr simpel gestrickt und kann daher nicht als Wirtschaftssimulation angesehen werden. Nachdem Fahrer und Truck angeschafft sind, machen sie ihre eigenen Touren. Man kann nur indirekt Einfluss nehmen, indem man vorgibt, wie die Talente beim Stufenaufstieg verteilt werden sollen. Höhere Talente schalten neue Aufträge und Bezahlung frei (hochwertige Fracht, längere Touren).

Das Spiel wird momentan mit Patches versorgt, welche Bugs killen, als auch auf Wünsche der Community eingehen. Mit dem letzten Patch von gestern wurde z.B. eine realistischere Beleuchtung eingebaut, als auch die Marke DAF und eine Option die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit selbst per Regler einzustellen. Auch wurden (wo erforderlich) die Trucks (noch mehr) an die Realität angepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die meisten Punkte in den Menüs sind selbsterklärend, jedoch habe ich mich lange gewundert was "Skalierung" bewirken soll.
Um dies einmal zu zeigen habe ich hier 2 Vergleichsscreenshots, einmal mit 100% und 400% Skalierung bei gleicher Auflösung (1680x1050):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Achja, wie bei SCS üblich gibt es auch diesmal eine Demo, also ausprobieren kostet nix. Die Software ist bereits komplett und kann dann per Key freigeschaltet werden. Und es gibt sogar *keine* Kontenbindung oder Onlinezwänge! 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch mehr Marken ihren Weg ins Spiel finden würden, also Hersteller, gebt euch einen Ruck, free Marketing!
Bis die anderen Marken offiziell ins Spiel kommen (falls überhaupt) kann man diesem "Problem" mit Mods abhelfen. Es gibt zahlreiche Mods, welche unter anderem reale Trucks, Reifen, Tankstellen, Auftraggeber und Trailer hinzufügen. Eine gute Quelle ist beispielsweise das erste deutsche Truck-Simulations-Forum. Wie die Trucks mit Mods aussehen können, seht ihr hier.

Mein persönliches Fazit: Der Euro Truck Simulator ist erwachsen geworden und für die (noch) fehlenden Lizenzen gibt es eine ansprechende Mod-Community.

*Minimale Systemanforderungen*


Windows XP/Vista/7, Dual core CPU 2.4 GHz
2 GB RAM, graphics card with 256 MB memory
(GeForce 7600 GT-class equivalent or better)
 *Empfohlene Systemanforderungen*


Windows 7, Dual core CPU 3.0 GHz
4 GB RAM, graphics card with 1024 MB memory
(GeForce GTS 450-class equivalent or better)

Nun viel Spass beim Diskutieren und Fragen stellen.

PS: Habe keinen Thread zum ETS2 gefunden und einen passenderen Forenbereich finde ich auch nicht - es ist nunmal kein Rennspiel


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich schon vor ca. einer Woche bei Youtube reingeschaut um mich mal über das Spiel zu informieren. Das Spiel hat tatsächlich nicht den schlechten Ruf verdient, den es hat (auch was die Grafik angeht, die ist überraschend gut). Für mich persönlich ist es allerdings nichts, aus dem simplen (ärgerlichen) Grund, dass die Tischplatte meines Schreibtisches zu dick ist um mein altes Driving Force Pro Lenkrad befestigen zu können.

Leider zieht das Spiel eine unendliche Kette von richtig mies gemachten Spielen (hat jemand Astragon gesagt? Nein ... sowas sagt man nicht, das denkt man nur) hinter sich her, die hauptsächlich für den schlechten Ruf des gesamten Genres verantwortlich sind.


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Leider zieht das Spiel eine unendliche Kette von richtig mies gemachten Spielen (hat jemand Astragon gesagt? Nein ... sowas sagt man nicht, das denkt man nur) hinter sich her, die hauptsächlich für den schlechten Ruf des gesamten Genres verantwortlich sind.


 
ja, leider kommen auf einen guten Simulator zehn die scheiße sind und die Zehn ziehen die anderen runter


----------

